# Who have the biggest ?......



## Ythier (Oct 8, 2004)

.....centipede  
I was thinking my adult female S.subspinipes very big, she's quite old (when I bought it 8 years ago she was adult), so I measured it (not easy). It measure from head to end of last legs 27cm (10,63in).
It's not big compared with some specimens of S.gigantea I seen at the Myriapod laboratory of the Museum of Paris (the bigger is about 40cm (16in)...), but I think she's quite big even so.
Could you measure your subspinipes or gigantea specimens ?  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## danread (Oct 8, 2004)

Good idea for a thread, i'll try and measure my _S. gigantea_ later. So the measurement is to be from the start of the head, to the end of the terminal legs? I'll see if i can beat 27 cm    If anyone genuinely has claim for a centipede over 30cm, please include a photo with comething in for scale (preferably a ruler).

I'm seriously impresssed with how old your _S. subspinipes_ is Ythier, i always though the max lifespan for scolopendra was in the 5-7 year range, but yours must be much older, as it takes near enough 1-2 years to reach adult size.

Cheers,


----------



## danread (Oct 9, 2004)

My largest _S. gigantea _ is about 29cm/11.3" long, the second largest is about 25cm/9.8" and the next is my _S. gigantea "robusta"_ which is about 22cm/8.6in" long. I tried to take some photos, but the two gigantea were being very uncooperative, its pretty hard to get a 10" centipede that is getting annoyed to lie in a straight line    Here is a photo of the "robusta" to show the length, and a few feeding photos. This is the first time it has fed in ages, she finally reappeared after molting and it lookin great. I'll try and get photos of the other _gigantea _ soon.

Cheers,


----------



## Ythier (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pictures !


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2004)

anyone have a clear tupe of some sort to funnel the pede into ,like they do with snakes?
T


----------



## ghost_tomb (Oct 22, 2004)

my sub is arriving today and i've been told its in the 10" range, so i'll be posting up pics plus length as soon as i can


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 22, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> .....centipede
> in).
> It's not big compared with some specimens of S.gigantea I seen at the Myriapod laboratory of the Museum of Paris (the bigger is about 40cm (16in)...),
> Greetings,
> Eric


                      Eric,
                              I6 freakin inches  You are one of a handful of people who I would believe,telling me this size for a gigantea.How truly awesome.Do they allow you to take pics in the laboratory?If so, I would(and I'm sure the rest of the pede freaks on here) love to see some.

                                       GEORGE


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've got twelve inches of furry. Wait we're talking about pedes here. Nevermind, move a long nothing to see here.


----------



## Steven (Oct 23, 2004)

i'm always wondering from which starting point people measure their scolopendra. :?  Bodylenght without terminal legs or antenna or full size ?
cause i trust Eric 100%, but 40cm bodylenght without terminal leggs   
that's a lot of pede-madnezzzzzzzzz  :worship: 


above my biggest Scolopendra spec. (Robusta)
and my biggest Gigantea,... both are quite young  :} 
ruler is 32cm long


----------



## danread (Jul 28, 2005)

Just thought i'd update this thread. My largest _S. gigantea_ reappeared after a couple of months under, and is now pushing the 12" mark (from head to end of terminal legs). Sorry the photo isn't the best, but i'm sure you all know how uncooperative they can be, they really dont seem to want to strech out straight when you want them to.


----------



## defour (Jul 28, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> pushing the 12" mark (from head to end of terminal legs).


Is it standard procedure to include the terminal legs? This seems like cheating to me, sort of like saying your water monitor is 7.5' WITH the tongue. This S. gigantea was somewhere around 11" not including the terminal legs when I sold it (it was 4 years old). There are a few floating around that are bigger, although I don't think I've heard of anything over 13" from anyone I trusted. I was assuming, too, that these measurements didn't include legs.

Steve


----------



## danread (Jul 29, 2005)

defour said:
			
		

> Is it standard procedure to include the terminal legs? This seems like cheating to me, sort of like saying your water monitor is 7.5' WITH the tongue.


I don't think there is a standard procedure. As long as you make it clear what it is that you are measuring, it isn't a problem. It's a fairly large estimate when measuring pedes anyway, since there is a good size difference between a pede in a "normal" relaxed position, and a pede that is fully stretched out.


----------



## Kasha (Jul 29, 2005)

Holy pedes batman!  They eat mice?!?!  WOW.
I am a total newb and only keep 2 millipedes but I have reading and learning about all the centipedes and T's and scorps people keep, and I am continually surprised.  But I have to say that the pic Dan posted of the pede eating a mouse was truly a shock to me.....I had no idea so color me impressed!!!


----------



## Orange_Demon (Jul 29, 2005)

Kasha said:
			
		

> Holy pedes batman!  They eat mice?!?!  WOW.
> I am a total newb and only keep 2 millipedes but I have reading and learning about all the centipedes and T's and scorps people keep, and I am continually surprised.  But I have to say that the pic Dan posted of the pede eating a mouse was truly a shock to me.....I had no idea so color me impressed!!!



hahaha i was thinkin that . milipedes eat mice?!?!? i know nothin about them neither have any as pets (or ever will) just them pictures came as a shock to me


----------



## Steven (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Randolph XX() (Aug 12, 2005)

Steven:
is that Bob? Say Helllo or me to Bob


----------



## Steven (Aug 12, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> Steven:
> is that Bob? Say Helllo or me to Bob


uhhh Bob ?  :?  :?  :? 
jeeeeeeeez do my hands look that old ?


----------



## warry (Aug 12, 2005)

gigantea with adult locust gives you a idea on size


----------



## jayer10 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello steven, I was just wondering if you could repost the pics of your giants on this page because they seems to have expired or something. Thanks. I know you got those huge ones.


----------



## Tarantula (Nov 7, 2006)

Not the best pic...


----------



## jayer10 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice gigantea there. How long have you had it? Still waiting for steven to post some pics


----------



## ftorres (Nov 8, 2006)

*Sc robusta*

Hello, I hope this is a good pic.





[/IMG]

or this one





[/IMG]


----------



## nissan480 (Nov 8, 2006)

heres some pics of my puerto rican pede,freight train

been trying to get some with ruler but to no avail

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f...urrent=SSCN2335.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## Tony92 (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a pic of my gigantea taken about 6 weeks ago, would love to find someone in the UK who has a suitable adult male for her.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, it just seems like everyone has giganteas . I'd need some help to find some... 

 phil.


----------



## Tarantula (Nov 8, 2006)

jayer10 said:


> Nice gigantea there. How long have you had it?


Afew months...


----------



## Ythier (Nov 9, 2006)

Steven said:


> i'm always wondering from which starting point people measure their scolopendra. :?  Bodylenght without terminal legs or antenna or full size ?
> cause i trust Eric 100%, but 40cm bodylenght without terminal leggs
> that's a lot of pede-madnezzzzzzzzz  :worship:


Hi,
Sorry I didn't see the answers since I started this old thread. Melmoth and Steven, the gigantea which is at the Museum measure 40cm from head to terminal leggs (including terminal legs). I didn't take any picture because it's forbidden, but everyone can see it at the Museum gallery.
One friend who's gone in Venezuela some years ago also brought one specimen of the same size. I didn't see it but he told me that this specimen has a body of about 4cm width.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## jayer10 (Nov 9, 2006)

Tony92 said:


> Here's a pic of my gigantea taken about 6 weeks ago, would love to find someone in the UK who has a suitable adult male for her.


Wow, that's amazing pede there. That monster looks almost about 1" thick. I would love to own gigantea. Anyone know where to get these? I would LOVE to see a pede with 4cm thickness!!!!


----------



## jayer10 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ythier said:


> Hi,
> Sorry I didn't see the answers since I started this old thread. Melmoth and Steven, the gigantea which is at the Museum measure 40cm from head to terminal leggs (including terminal legs). I didn't take any picture because it's forbidden, but everyone can see it at the Museum gallery.
> One friend who's gone in Venezuela some years ago also brought one specimen of the same size. I didn't see it but he told me that this specimen has a body of about 4cm width.
> Cheers
> Eric


Wow. It seems to me that all the Amazing pede are in Europe nowadays. Need to get my hands on one of those. Did the color of the gigantea happen to be black?


----------



## Siner (Dec 3, 2016)

My Scolopendra Morsitans is also big. He is over 29 cm Long with sensor legs. Just the body size is over 23 cm Long.


----------

